# Phrag Brecko Nitament



## Gilda (Feb 6, 2008)

Woo Hoo again !! *5* blooms open at once !:clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 6, 2008)

Wow, Gilda. Very nice!


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 7, 2008)

that's a great display! Jean


----------



## Greenpaph (Feb 7, 2008)

Nice looking division!

Great culture!

:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Grandma M (Feb 7, 2008)

Gilda, that is so pretty. Such a perfect display of blooms.


----------



## e-spice (Feb 7, 2008)

Very nice display!

e-spice


----------



## NYEric (Feb 7, 2008)

That looks like a happy plant!  Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## Gilda (Feb 7, 2008)

NYEric said:


> That looks like a happy plant!  Yay besseae hybrids!



Oh My !! Eric is in a chatty mood todayoke: Thanks Eric !:wink:


----------



## NYEric (Feb 7, 2008)

I don't usually write a lot because I'm at work!


----------



## toddybear (Feb 7, 2008)

Incredible display! WOW!


----------



## Berrak (Feb 7, 2008)

What a beutiful plant and great blooming - congratulations


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 7, 2008)

:clap: :clap: Gilda - FABULOUS!!! :drool:


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 11, 2008)

Excellent growing!!!

Ramon


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 12, 2008)

Well done!!!!!!!!:clap:


----------



## Rayb (Feb 17, 2008)

Super plant display Gilda What a great plant to have in your collection 
Ray


----------

